# 68 bus



## tantalar (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a crack that is 7 inches diagonally in the corner portion of the glass on the windshield on the driver side bottom corner. Is there any way of repairing this short of getting a whole new windshield?


----------



## barretire (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: 68 bus (tantalar)*

The crack is way to long I am afraid.


----------

